# Argentine citizenship after 2 years



## goethe

Hello, I read you can get Argentine citizenship after two years of legal residence in teh country. Anyone actually been able to do this? What's the process? Get a job and residence permit, apply for citizenship after two years? Is it really that simple? 

I'd be interested to hear your experiences.

Thank you


----------



## goethe

Would it also count if I studied in Argetina for two years?


----------



## priyasingh

Argentina, a nation of South America, covering the vast majority of the southern bit of the landmass. The world's eighth biggest nation, Argentina involves a zone more broad than Mexico and the U.S. territory of Texas consolidated. It incorporates colossal fields, deserts, tundra, and backwoods, just as tall mountains, streams, and a large number of miles of sea shoreline. Argentina additionally asserts a part of Antarctica, just as a few islands in the South Atlantic, including the English, ruled the Falkland Islands.


----------



## meghanexp

The citizenship process is a little bit more complicated than that. First you'll have to find a job that will sponsor you for a work visa. The current visa processing time is about 9 months. You'll be granted a temporary visa. After 2 years with the temporary visa, you'll be able to apply for permanent residence. If in those 2 years you've created a stable life for yourself and are able to show that you intend to permanently live in Argentina, i.e. buy a house, get married to an Argentine, start studying at a University, etc, you'll be able to apply for citizenship after getting the permanent. If not, better to wait another year or two and then apply for citizenship. I would also recommend that you brush up on your Spanish once there. Officials tend to take you more seriously if you are able to speak to them in their language.


----------

